# Took my MCATs today...



## Zapins

Well that was a lot of work... 300 hrs studying, 2 months of studying, 24 hrs of practice tests.

I took my MCAT exam today. Seemed really chemistry/orgo heavy which are both not my strong suits. Not sure how I did.

Here are my practice scores:
Kaplan Exam 2: 28 Total 10 PS 8 VR 10 BS July 24
AAMC exam 3: 28 Total 8 PS 10 VR 10 BS July 29
AAMC exam 5: 28 Total 8 PS 9 VR 11 BS Aug 11
AAMC exam 7: 30 Total 10 PS 10 VR 10 BS Aug 04
AAMC exam 8: 30 Total 10 PS 9 VR 11 BS Aug 12
AAMC exam 9: 32 Total 11 PS 9 VR 12 BS Aug 14
Real AAMC : Aug 16

Average AAMC score 29.6

My first MCAT was 27 total, 8 PS, 9 VR, 10 BS, and an O for writing.

Not sure what I'll get on the real thing I took today. Seemed like people I talked to that took the test with me were pretty freaked out. Anyone have any words of wisdom? Predictions? Best wishes? Worst wishes??? 

I have 30-35 days to wait before I find out my scores and the internet isn't making me feel better. Seems like people's scores could match their test values, be radically lower or radically higher, seems totally random to me.

And hey its only my future on the line... so no biggie... ugh..


----------



## Michael

In a previous geologic period when I took the GRE, and then later in the Carboniferous when I took my professional licensure exam, I remember that my fellow examinees had all kind of different reactions after the tests. Some were confident, some were despondent, but none of these feelings seemed to have any predictive value about their scores.

And although many people will try to make you think otherwise, a score on a single test will not determine your future.

Try to relax (easy for me to say), we are hoping for the best!


----------



## bigstick120

With the amount of time you have put in I would have confidence that the hard work has paid off, if not you keep at it until you get the results you were looking for. You get back what you put in and it sounds like you put a lot of effort into passing the test.

Good luck!


----------



## BruceF

I thinkl it is really in our best interest to keep you here but good luck.


----------



## Zapins

Well I figured I'd post a little update. I did OK on the test and went on to complete secondary apps. Just this morning I got an interview request from one of my schools! 

Here's to one step closer to med school haha!


----------



## Tugg

And one step closer to having absolutely NO time for fish/plants. Good luck though.


----------



## Zapins

Yeah I know :/

The workload for the first 2 years is insane. It sort of drops off after that a bit but yep...


----------



## Michael

Congratulations!


----------



## Bert H

Congrats! I suggest you start switching your tanks to low maint plants now.


----------



## Zapins

Hehe, thanks guys. I'm trying not to count my chickens before they hatch but I have high hopes!

Also, I'd only be starting some time late in August of 2014, so I still have a good couple of months of freedom before I enter the "study tank."


----------



## david lim

I did this med school thing and all of my planted tanks disappeared. Now that I'm out and finished with residency, I still don't have much time for anything. However, finally got my old 58 gallon out and running. Now I'm trying to get back into this plant thing. 8-10 years of your life will go by quick. Good luck!


----------



## Zapins

Seems that way. I know how busy it can get. Glad you are back in the hobby.


----------



## Zapins

I had my first interview today at LECOM. I think it went well. They said they'll be deciding our fates tomorrow and then will send out acceptances over the next 30 days.


----------



## Michael

Good luck!


----------



## asukawashere

My fingers are crossed on your behalf—hope you make it!


----------



## david lim

I've known some strong medical students from LECOM. Good luck!


----------



## Zapins

Thanks everyone! I'll update when I get the decision.


----------



## Zapins

Well, my online status says "Decision made," so I guess they have posted their decision out. My fate is in the mail! Will update when I get the letter.


----------



## Zapins

Bad news with LECOM.

I suppose I still have another 20 chances at getting in though, so I suppose all is not lost yet this year...


----------



## Michael

Sorry to hear it!


----------



## Zapins

Me too, but I am properly distracted right now so it doesn't feel so bad 

Still 20 + schools to go before its a wrap.

Thanks Michael.


----------



## asukawashere

Sorry to hear it man, but you're right that there are still plenty more schools—one of them is bound to want to recruit a crazy mad scientist! XD


----------



## Zapins

Hehe


----------



## Zapins

Well, I got an interview at PCOM in Philadelphia, I actually had it today. I think it went ok. I hope I get accepted there since I really like the school. Only 8 total interviewees today as opposed to LECOM which had about 100 on the day I went for my interview. I'll know back "within a month" if I got accepted or not.

I also have an interview in Tennessee in about 3 weeks time at DCOM. 

Still waiting to hear back from about 14-16 schools, but for now 3/4 have invited me for an interview.


----------



## Michael

That is good news!


----------



## Tugg

We really need to find you a job here in the DFW area. Frisco and McKinney are real nice areas


----------



## david lim

Interview trail can be tough but I wish you the best of luck.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Congee

Damn. That's an admirable feat. Congrats on everything and best of luck in the future!


----------



## Zapins

Thanks Michael, Tugg, Congee and David. I got news back from LMU-DCOM, I got wait listed there, PCOM sent me a "delayed decision letter" which basically seems like they were overloaded with applicants and couldn't get through them all during their last meeting, so they'll decide anytime between now and May 6th. 

I've got 2 more interviews scheduled this month and then I'm wait listed for an interview at AZCOM (didn't know they could do that but apparently they can). Still waiting to hear back from another 8-10 colleges whether or not I'll get an interview. They all seem to be very backed up this year. Seems like a very tough application year.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Best of luck to you Zap.


----------



## Zapins

thanks Phil. I can't help but feel that there is a good deal of randomness in the process. Still, I'm optimistic!


----------



## david lim

Every year is a tougher application year as more people want to be a doctor. It's definitely no fun and my perspective has changed about all of it once I got to the end. Overall as a career it is difficult and I doubt I would do it again to get to where I am now. Although I might not be the best candidate, if you ever need someone to chat with about the subject just let me know.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squawkbert

Just be yourself during the interviews (well, resist the urge to scratch any embarrassing itches...) and you'll be in, no sweat.


----------



## Zapins

Was wait listed for Touro NV. That makes 2 wait lists so far and I'm waiting to hear back from PCOM for my decision (May 6th).

Still waiting to hear back if I get any last minute interviews.


----------



## Zapins

I heard back from PCOM today and I am wait listed. That makes a total of 3 schools. Ugh. I started this whole process last year in May. It has been a full year now and I just have to wait some more...

There has to be an easier way to apply.


----------



## Zapins

Guess what?!

I was *accepted *to LMU-DCOM's medical school in Tennessee! Dr. Zapins here I come!


----------



## Tugg

I call dibs on your stuff since you'll surely be selling it all now that you won't have ANY free time. 

Congrats. Those other places all screwed up by wait-listing you.


----------



## Michael

Congratulations! This is a life-changing event to be sure.


----------



## Bert H

Congrats! So, when does the fire sale start?  Now's the time to decide on one tank, with the most undemanding plants/fish you can come up with. As Tugg said, Your free time will soon be a distant memory, especially the first 2 years.


----------



## Zapins

So true. I closed down 3 of my larger tanks at home already. I've basically only got 2 large tanks left and a few little project tanks that don't take up time.

I do need to sell off a lot of plants though. They overgrew the tank 

I'll probably be moving down to TN the first week of June unless PCOM accepts me. There is a gross anatomy boot camp that TN offers that I think will be really useful.


----------



## Zapins

A little update.

I did the anatomy boot camp which ended around the beginning of August then started school at DCOM. I've already had my first set of tests which went well and I'm studying for my second set now which will be in a week or two. I took two required personality / which type of Dr. should I be tests and it seems most of the suggestions are that I should do some kind of surgery (derm/plastic/orthopedics). I'm not totally sure, but I suppose we'll see.

All in all, I'm having a good time, the faculty, students and school itself is great as is the area itself. I wake up to mountains covered in mist every morning with no concrete buildings in sight!


----------



## Michael

I am really glad things are going well for you!


----------



## pandragon

Wow! Congrats on passing the test and getting into school.  all the deer, bugs, and accessible water makes me jealous  I am sure you could be good at anything you set your mind too as long as your heart is in it, so make sure you find something you love as much as aquaria--if that is possible.


----------



## Tugg

My uncle-inlaw is a retired plastic surgeon. He said it was great. The boobs and stuff are great for the wallet, but the reconstruction for burn victims, car accedients, and the like are what made him feel proud of his work.

I never thought about reconstruction when I thought of a plastic surgeon until I met him. Just something to keep in mind in case you hadn't.


----------



## TankAaron

I just read the entire thread. Congrats! It's awesome; all effort you put in, the perseverance, and ending up in such a beautiful place. It's all awesome! I especially like the setting, and the centipede. The deer is scary, though.

When do you have to decide what branch you'll pursue?


----------



## Zapins

Michael said:


> I am really glad things are going well for you!





pandragon said:


> Wow! Congrats on passing the test and getting into school.  all the deer, bugs, and accessible water makes me jealous  I am sure you could be good at anything you set your mind too as long as your heart is in it, so make sure you find something you love as much as aquaria--if that is possible.


Thanks!



Tugg said:


> My uncle-inlaw is a retired plastic surgeon. He said it was great. The boobs and stuff are great for the wallet, but the reconstruction for burn victims, car accidents, and the like are what made him feel proud of his work.
> 
> I never thought about reconstruction when I thought of a plastic surgeon until I met him. Just something to keep in mind in case you hadn't.


Yeah, I think I'd feel the same if I got into plastic surgery. I'm honestly not sure if it is something I'll be able to do though. I hear you have to be in the top few percent to get into one of those residencies which means I've basically got to make straight As for the next 4 years, publish several research papers and ace my board scores. All quite hard to do.

I think I need to talk to some counselors and physicians and see what little things I can do from now to make my application look better.



TankAaron said:


> I just read the entire thread. Congrats! It's awesome; all effort you put in, the perseverance, and ending up in such a beautiful place.


Thanks 



TankAaron said:


> When do you have to decide what branch you'll pursue?


I have to decide in about 3-4 years time. A lot will depend on the grades I get now, how much research I can do over the summers and my board scores after 2nd year.



TankAaron said:


> I just read the entire thread. Congrats! It's awesome; all effort you put in, the perseverance, and ending up in such a beautiful place. It's all awesome! I especially like the setting, and the centipede. The deer is scary, though.


Its not so much the deers I'm worried about its the black bears that are all over the place here >.<


----------

